# Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?



## Wasserspeier (22. Mai 2007)

Moin

Habe heute Nacht 2 Aale in der Ruhr gefangen. 67cm und 72cm, wobei letzterer 695g gewogen hat. 

Habe die Tiere jetzt ausgenommen und würde sie gerne morgen oder übermorgen zubereiten.

Wie lange kann ich den Aal (und überhaupt Fische im allgemeinen) im Kühlschrank aufbewahren, ohne ein Risiko einzugehen, dass er verdirbt?


Schöne Grüße aus Bochum


----------



## Baddy89 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Naja, bei diesen 2 Tagen solltest keine Bedenken haben, wie lange genau kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.

Wichtig ist eben, dass man die Tiere entnimmt, so wie du es gemacht hast und vor allem auch die Kiemen.

Wenn du das alles entnommen hast, geht es schon ein paar Tage in nem gescheiten Kühlschrank.


----------



## Wasserspeier (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort. #6 Wieso ist aber das Entfernen der Kiemen wichtig? Ich dachte, dass wäre nur fürs Räuchern von Bedeutung.


Grüße


----------



## Piere (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Kiemen sind sehr schnell verderblich


----------



## Honeyball (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Grundsätzlich:
Jeder Fisch verliert deutlich an Qualität, wenn er über mehrere Tage lagert und schmeckt am besten frisch.

48 Stunden sind das Höchste der Gefühle für Kühlschranklagerung. Wenn Du mehr als zwei Tage brauchst, bis Du ihn verzehrst, ist er im Tiefkühlfach garantiert besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Wasserspeier (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. #h


----------



## Dr. Komix (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Und wenn in Kühlschrank pack in nach ganz unten, da die Luft dort kühler ist als oben.!


----------



## CyKingTJ (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Sobald er den Kühlschrank über Nacht von alleine verlassen hat war er eindeutig zu lange drin.


----------



## Wasserspeier (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Den Kühlschrank hat er heute verlassen, aber mit meiner Hilfe.  Wirklich lecker.

Wie entfernt man denn die Kiemen sauber? Und muss man das mit den Kiemen nur beim Aal machen, oder auch bei anderen Fischen?


----------



## fireline (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

nach 3 tagen werden die augen trüb,dann würd ich in nicht mehr verzerren

mfg


----------



## Lausitzerangler (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Die Kiemen sind bei allen Fischen zu entfernen wenn Du sie im Kühlschrank lagern willst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Dann will ich auch mal:
Das Wichtigste ist es, den Kühlschrank nicht mit stromsparender Hausfrauentemperatur zu betreiben, sondern ihn so einzustellen, dass er an der kältesten Zone max. ca. 2 Grad Celsius hat.

Zur Info:
Im gewerblichen Bereich darf Fisch als "Frischfisch" gehandelt werden, wenn er nicht länger als 10 Tage z. B. auf dem Fangkutter auf Eis liegt. Dann kommt die Fischversteigerung, Großhandel, Einzelhandel und endlich der Kunde. Wenns dann dumm läuft, ist dieser "Frischfisch" locker mehr als zwei Wochen alt.

Zwar ist Fisch auf Grund seines Eiweissreichtums und der lockereren Bindegewebsstruktur wesentlich empfindlichr als Fleisch.  Dennoch muss man gerade als Angler da nicht allzuviel "Angst" haben.

Die Eingangsfrage war ja die nach dem ungefähren Verderbzeitpunkt, nicht die nach dem optimalen Verzehrzeitpunkt!

Auch das beschriebene Kiemenentfernen ist zweischneidig. Zwar stimmt es, dass gerade die Kiemen auf Grund ihrer Struktur sehr schnell verderben. Da die Entfernung der Kiemen durch entsprechende Schnitte aber eine gute Eindringmöglichkeit für Bakterien bietet, dürfte es im Endeffekt keinen großen Unterschied ausmachen ob man die entfernt oder nicht.

Hat man den Kühlschrank wie oben beschrieben wirklich kalt gestellt, kann man Fische ohne weiteres 3 - 5 Tage aufbewahren ohne Verderb zu riskieren.

Ganz klar sollt aber auch sein, dass der kulinarische Genuss mit jedem Tag im Kühlschrank abnimmt.

Daher ist in meinen Augen die beste Lösung, wenn man als Angler den frisch gefangenen Fisch innerhalb zwei Tagen nach dem Fang verzehrt - Sollte das nicht möglich sein, gleich nach dem Fang ab in den Froster (wenn möglich vorher filieren!)!!


----------



## rainerle (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Die Kiemen fungieren beim Fisch als "Filter", d.h. er benutzt sie u.A. zum Stoffwechsel, deshalb ist es bei mir 1ste Regel, die Kiemen bei *jedem* Fisch zu entfernen.

Thomas, das mit dem Eindringen von Bakterien kann ich nicht ganz nochvollziehen, denn wenn ich den Fisch ausgewaidet habe bittet sich doch eine riesige mögliche "Eindringungsfläche", da ist das mit den Kiemen für mich nebensächlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Ich sag ja nicht dass das wegschneiden schadet, nur dass es in meinen Augen nicht viel bringt (und ich es mir daher spare).

Der Stoffwechsel ist dabei ja der Sauerstoffstoffwechsel und nicht die Verdauung.

Weiteres Argument 
Der gewerbliche Fischhandel:
Wenn die den Fisch dadurch nur zwei Tage länger verkaufen könnten, wären bei allen Fischen die Kiemen weggeschnitten. 

Zum Thema "eindringen":
Beim ausnehmen sollte im allgemeinen aber das Filet nicht beschädigt/angeschnitten sein, also dadurch keine direkte Angriffsfläche....

Oder nochmal anders:

2 Grad zu viel im Kühlschrank fördert den Verderb definitiv mehr als dringelassene Kiemen....


----------



## tr1ck3d (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Und wie entfernt man die Kiemen nun am besten? Oder sollte man den ganzen Kopf inkl. Kiemen abhacken?


----------



## rainerle (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange kann man den Aal im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?*

Thomas, nix für ungut, ich finds halt einfach esthätischer ne geräucherte Forelle ohne Kiemen (und dem ekligen grauen "Outfit" derselbigen" auf'm Tisch zu haben als mit den Kiemen.

Einfach an der "Nahtstelle" (da wo die Kiemenbögen im Schädel zusammenlaufen) mit einer stabilen Schere oder besser einem Seitenschneider den einzelnen Kiemenbogen abknipsen (so mach ich das bei größeren Fischen). Bei Forellen lassen sich die Kiemen relativ einfach mit ein wenig Schmackes rausdrehen.

Nen Schädel hab ich noch nie abgehackt - stelle mir das ganz schön komisch vor, wenn ich da mit unserer Holzaxt am Hackstock Scharfrichter spiele. Bei Aalen trenne ich meist den Kopf kpl. ab - aber dafür genügt ein vernünftiges Messer.


----------

